# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  2 jaar geleden kuitbeen gebroken. pijn terug

## jaennee

2 Jaar geleden heb ik met voetballen mijn kuitbeen gebroken.
Hiervoor heb ik in totaal 9 weken in het gips gezeten, ik ben verder niet geopereerd en er hoefde ook niet gezet te worden.

Nu, na ruim 2 jaar, heb ik ineens weer last op precies de plaats waar het gebroken is. In eerste instantie dacht ik dat het door overbelasting komt (ik sport nu weer 3 keer in de week, daarvoor maximaal één of twee keer).
Ik lees ook steeds meer dat het door de kou kan komen.
Misschien is het ook een combinatie van de twee.

De pijn is voornamelijk bij het afwikkelen van mijn voet, wanneer ik zeg maar op mijn voorvoet kom te staan.

Ik vraag mij af of er oefeningen bestaan die de pijn kunnen verminderen.
Ook vraag ik mij af of het slecht is om met de pijn door te lopen (voetballen).
Is rust nemen de enige optie?

----------


## jaennee

Ben bij de huisarts geweest. Hij heeft mij doorverwezen naar een sportarts. Iemand ervaringen met een sportarts?
Wat gaat zo'n man doen?

----------

